# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  9 chốn 'ăn chơi' quái đản nhất thế giới

## dauhalan

*Bar dưới đáy biển - Red Sea Star, biển Đỏ*


Red Sea Star là nhà hàng dưới nước đầu tiên trên thế giới khi nằm sâu 6m dưới biển Đỏ. Mỗi bàn ăn trong quán rượu này đều có 2 cửa sổ ở hai bên cho phép thực khách có thể vừa thưởng thức đồ ăn vừa ngắm cảnh dưới đáy đại dương.

*Bar trên vách đá - Cova d’en Xoroi, Tây Ban Nha*


Đây là một quán bar được xây dựng từ việc cải tạo một hang động trên sườn núi. Vào các buổi chiều, khách có thể ngồi ngắm phong cảnh tuyệt đẹp của bờ biển dưới những chiếc chòi lớn trên sân thượng của quán và thưởng thức chút cảm giác… chơi vơi trên vách đá.

*Bar chửi bới - Casa Pocho, Tây Ban Nha*


Chủ quán bar Casa Pocho luôn sẵn sàng cùng khách hàng "cãi cọ" một cách thân tình tại quán bar của mình bởi anh cho rằng, sáng kiến này sẽ giúp thực khách của quán xả stress trong thời kỳ khủng hoảng kinh tế. “Ngoại trừ những từ bậy bạ, khách có thể chửi tôi là đồ ngốc, gàn dở, hèn nhát hay đại loại như thế”, chủ quán bar cho biết.

*Bar quan tài - Eternity, Ukraine*


Quán Eternity được thiết kế với hình dáng một chiếc… quan tài. Nội thất bên trong quán cũng được trang trí bằng vòng hoa và các quan tài có kích thước vừa phải cho người chết.

*Bar xương khô - Giger Bar, Thụy Sĩ*


Quán bar được trang trí bằng các bộ xương là ý tưởng táo bạo của nhà thiết kế Hans Rudi Giger (HR Giger). Các vật liệu trang trí trong quán đều làm hoàn toàn từ các bộ xương. Điều này mang lại cảm giác ma quái cho các thực khách yêu thích quán này.

*Bar bệnh viện - Clinic, Singapore*


Quán Clinic (bệnh xá) ở thị trấn Clarke Quay của Singapore được thiết kế theo phong cách của một bệnh xá nhỏ. Nó gồm có xe lăn, giường bệnh và ghế nha sĩ cho những vị khách ghé đến đây.

*Bar hang động - Alux, Mexico*


Quán Alux nằm trong một hang động tại Playa del Carmen Quintana Roo, Mexico. Đến nay, "hang động" này đạt khoảng 10.000 tuổi và là điểm đến tuyệt vời cho những thực khách muốn thưởng thức cà phê trong một hang đá mát mẻ.

*Bar băng đá - IceBar Absolut, Thụy Điển*


Quán bar này được trang trí hoàn toàn bằng băng đá. Nhiệt độ bên trong quán xuống đến 23 độ F, khiến mọi đồ vật đều có thể đóng băng. Để giữ khách hàng quen thuộc của mình không bị đóng băng, quán này đã phải cung cấp những chiếc áo lót lông ấm áp cho khách. Thực khách đến đây sẽ ngồi trên những chiếc ghế băng, bên những chiếc bàn băng, ăn đồ ăn được phục vụ trên những chiếc đĩa làm từ băng.

*Bar trong thân cây bao báp, Nam Phi*


Quán bar cực độc này nằm trong một hốc cây bao báp Sunland ở Nam Phi. Đây là một trong các cây bao báp lớn nhất ở đất nước này với chu vi 47m, 33m, cao khoảng 19 - 22m. Chính vì kích thước quá khủng đó nên nó được tận dụng làm quán bar có đủ chỗ ngồi cho 15 khách hàng. Quán bar này nằm trong trang trại của gia đình Van Heerden, chính thức được mở cửa đón khách vào năm 1933 và hiện tại vẫn hoạt động.

_Theo SSM_

----------


## leminhminh6869

Đính kèm 348
Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
 GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 |  AKITA | ASAHIKAWA | FUKUOKA | HAKODATE | HIROSHIMA | KAGOSHIMA | KITAKYUSHU | KOCHI | KUMAMOTO | KUSHIRO | MATSUYAMA | MIYAZAKI | NAGASAKI | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ: 0466637567 // 0423240240


- TƯ VẤN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, XIN GỌI: 0422400222 

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT TỪ 650$ KHỨ HỒI - XIN GỌI: 0466637567

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN, LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN - XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ XIN GỌI: 0422400222

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

Đặt vé máy bay qua website: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v    ///    Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v

Đại lý bán vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Asia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Koreana Airlines, China Southern Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Airlines, eatern Airlines, china Eatern Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines, Royal Brunei Airlines, Laos Airlines, Phnompenh Airlines, Philippines Airlines, All Nippon Airways, Tiger Airways, American Airlines, United Airlines, Japan Airways, Thai Airways, Air France, Air Canada….

Bán vé máy bay nội địa các nước, bán vé máy bay nối chuyến, nối hành trình nội địa các nước

Địa chỉ bán vé máy bay, địa chỉ phòng vé máy bay, vé máy bay, air ticket, ve may bay gia re, ve may bay khuyen mai, dia chi ban ve may bay, ve may bay khuyen mai, chuong trinh khuyen mai cua Vietnam Airlines, địa chỉ bán vé

----------

